# New DVR Order



## Illini2784 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey Guys, just relocated and initially thought I wouldn't be able to get DTV. But after absolutely terrible service from Comcast, we're going back to Dish.

We're having a SD DVR installed next weekend, and I was wondering if at this point, the R16 comes standard rather than the R15 we had installed about 2 years ago. Thanks!


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

You say you are going back to "Dish", but I assume you mean "DirecTV"? As for the model of DVR you get, it could be a new unit (an R22) or a refurb (R16 or R15). It's really the luck of the draw. If you have your heart set on an R22, ask the installer what he has before he begins the work. better yet, get the installer's number from D* and call them to see if you can request a specific model. Some will comply, some won't.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Well since you DON'T tell us where you're at, it's hard to answer your question...  
(you know, the "midwest" is a BIG area  )

If you are in an area like ours where our locals are migrating from the 2nd dish (72.5 satellite) to MPEG4, you'll definitely end up getting an R22, as that is the ONLY SD DVR that will work with these dishes. (you'll also be getting a slimline dish, which also will work if you upgrade your receiver to HD)


----------



## FussyBob (Jan 11, 2009)

Tell them that you must have HDMI output (even though you may not need it now) and that you definitely need the DirecTV on Demand function with ethernet connector and with those constraints they will need to send you an R22 as it is the only SD DVR receiver to perform those functions.


----------



## DiSH Defector (May 4, 2008)

FussyBob said:


> Tell them that you must have HDMI output (even though you may not need it now) and that you definitely need the DirecTV on Demand function with ethernet connector and with those constraints they will need to send you an R22 as it is the only SD DVR receiver to perform those functions.


If you tell D* this they will tell you the same as was previously mentioned, that unless stipulated by regional needs (mpeg4 locals, etc) you will get whatever happens to be on the truck.



rudeney said:


> You say you are going back to "Dish", but I assume you mean "DirecTV"? As for the model of DVR you get, it could be a new unit (an R22) or a refurb (R16 or R15). It's really the luck of the draw. If you have your heart set on an R22, ask the installer what he has before he begins the work. better yet, get the installer's number from D* and call them to see if you can request a specific model. Some will comply, some won't.


D* CSRs no longer have access to installer phone numbers, the most they can do is request it in the comments on the work order... at that point, refer to above.


----------



## FussyBob (Jan 11, 2009)

DiSH Defector said:


> If you tell D* this they will tell you the same as was previously mentioned, that unless stipulated by regional needs (mpeg4 locals, etc) you will get whatever happens to be on the truck.
> 
> D* CSRs no longer have access to installer phone numbers, the most they can do is request it in the comments on the work order... at that point, refer to above.


Now what if the main reason for you obtaining D* was the DirecTV on Demand? You need the ethernet connection and that's only available on the R22. I have used that DoD service quite often since I got my R22 last week!


----------



## Illini2784 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the help, I previously lived in the midwest, but am now living in Washington DC, with local channels. I will probably get in touch with DirecTV and see what I can do.


----------



## JD* (Feb 12, 2009)

FussyBob said:


> Tell them that you must have HDMI output (even though you may not need it now) and that you definitely need the DirecTV on Demand function with ethernet connector and with those constraints they will need to send you an R22 as it is the only SD DVR receiver to perform those functions.





Illini2784 said:


> Thanks for the help, I previously lived in the midwest, but am now living in Washington DC, with local channels. I will probably get in touch with DirecTV and see what I can do.


Are there any new installs in the last 60 days that have gotten an R16 or R15? Just curious.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

If you REALLY want an R22. Order from Bestbuy.com or go to a store. They're $99 + shipping. Then and ONLY then and you assured you will be getting an R22.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

JD* said:


> Are there any new installs in the last 60 days that have gotten an R16 or R15? Just curious.


Sure. Here's how it works:

Refurb receivers go first to DirecTV's receiver replacement warehouse. When the stocks are high enough, any extras get sent out to fulfill orders from the HSPs spread across the country. HSPs can only order by item type (HD-DVR or HD RCVR or SD-DVR) and not by model number, so they have no idea what's going to show up.

When an order of receivers arrives at the HSP's warehouse, they are scanned in and placed into inventory, which is FIFO (First In, First Out), as the receivers are on a clock, and after 90 days, the HSP will get charged for them if they haven't been activated (the charge is reversed upon activation, but HSPs don't want their money tied up).

At the HSP, some inventory is issued to the "in-house" techs, and some to the contractors. Again, none of them get to request model numbers, just receiver types. They are given whatever is oldest in the warehouse, and that's what they bring to your install. About 90% of the time, they have new receivers of the latest series, but the other 10% or so, they will have refurbs, and rarely will they have both, so they have to install whatever they have on that particular day.


----------



## MrShowtime (Apr 8, 2009)

JD* said:


> Are there any new installs in the last 60 days that have gotten an R16 or R15? Just curious.


Ive never seen an R16 refurb. We have been getting a boatload of R15 refurbs in our warehouse over the past few weeks. Which makes it a nightmare to track one down if the customer has a defective R22 and uses on demand on it.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

MrShowtime said:


> Ive never seen an R16 refurb. We have been getting a boatload of R15 refurbs in our warehouse over the past few weeks. Which makes it a nightmare to track one down if the customer has a defective R22 and uses on demand on it.


I may be wrong because I haven't checked but I believe the life cycle of the R16 was the shortest between the R15 and R16. Therefor more R15's are out there. This is just purely by memory though so I could be off. It could also be that R16 have a lower failure rate and therefor refurbed less but again that would be speculation as I'm sure they would never release such information.


----------



## MrShowtime (Apr 8, 2009)

Shades228 said:


> I may be wrong because I haven't checked but I believe the life cycle of the R16 was the shortest between the R15 and R16. Therefor more R15's are out there. This is just purely by memory though so I could be off. It could also be that R16 have a lower failure rate and therefor refurbed less but again that would be speculation as I'm sure they would never release such information.


I think it depended on what market you work in, cuz we got the R22 before some other markets. I think we had the R16 for 4-6 months max before we started getting R22s


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

And the R15 was out for over 2 years, so there are many times more R15s than R16s.


----------



## JD* (Feb 12, 2009)

IIP said:


> Sure. Here's how it works:
> 
> Refurb receivers go first to DirecTV's receiver replacement warehouse. When the stocks are high enough, any extras get sent out to fulfill orders from the HSPs spread across the country. HSPs can only order by item type (HD-DVR or HD RCVR or SD-DVR) and not by model number, so they have no idea what's going to show up.
> 
> ...


Actually, I was hoping for specific proof from the people that have gotten them rather than general confirmations of the process. I am particularly curious to see if any CA install since 2/1/09 has gotten an R15/16.


----------



## MrShowtime (Apr 8, 2009)

JD* said:


> Actually, I was hoping for specific proof from the people that have gotten them rather than general confirmations of the process. I am particularly curious to see if any CA install since 2/1/09 has gotten an R15/16.


I can tell you with 100% certainty that almost everyone in my service region has been getting R15s for the past couple weeks as that is all we have been issued to installed.

I can't speak for the CA market though, but people are getting them


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes people in CA are getting them.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

People in my area (in Ohio) are getting R22s, when My R15 died, the notes on my replacement order (through the PP) Specifically called for an R22, (My locals were on the 72.5 Sat).


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

xmguy said:


> If you REALLY want an R22. Order from Bestbuy.com or go to a store. They're $99 + shipping. Then and ONLY then and you assured you will be getting an R22.


Not exactly.

If you are an EXISTING DirecTV customer and decide to add an additional DVR, you can go to Best Buy and select a brand new R22 and take it home with you for $99 + tax (no shipping charge). When you get it home you hook it up yourself and call to get it activated.

BUT if you are a NEW DirecTV customer and decide to sign up for the service at Best Buy, YOU DON'T GET TO TAKE A RECEIVER WITH YOU. Instead, you pay them the $99 + the S & H charge and an installer comes out to install the dish and the DVR. Of course, when this happens you get whatever SD DVR the installer has on his truck. It may be an R15, R16, or R22 and it may be new or refurbed.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Not exactly.
> 
> If you are an EXISTING DirecTV customer and decide to add an additional DVR, you can go to Best Buy and select a brand new R22 and take it home with you for $99 + tax (no shipping charge). When you get it home you hook it up yourself and call to get it activated.
> 
> BUT if you are a NEW DirecTV customer and decide to sign up for the service at Best Buy, YOU DON'T GET TO TAKE A RECEIVER WITH YOU. Instead, you pay them the $99 + the S & H charge and an installer comes out to install the dish and the DVR. Of course, when this happens you get whatever SD DVR the installer has on his truck. It may be an R15, R16, or R22 and it may be new or refurbed.


What if you go to best buy and buy it and then call D* to install it when you get home? If they won't do it for free, can you return the recevier to Best Buy and get your $100.00 back? Just asking


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

The only way to get a guaranteed model number is to goto a retail store. If paying an addition $49 for installation is worth it for you to get a specific model then do that. If it's not then take what you get from them. There's really nothing more to it then that.


----------



## gaz (Aug 26, 2005)

Question: If an existing customer purchases a HD-DVR from Best Buy and has someone from Directv install the HD-DVR, is the customer obligated to subscribe to Directv for a certain period of time?


----------



## MrShowtime (Apr 8, 2009)

gaz said:


> Question: If an existing customer purchases a HD-DVR from Best Buy and has someone from Directv install the HD-DVR, is the customer obligated to subscribe to Directv for a certain period of time?


I think any new outlet install extends your contract, I'm not 100% sure on that. But I know 100% that if you don't already have an HD Capable dish up you will definitely have your contract extended

And remember, even though you "purchase" it from best buy, it is still Directvs property and you are still leasing it


----------

